# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Mar 17, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*Hey everyone 
*

**HAPPY SAINT-PATRICKS DAY!

:clover::clover::clover:



Hoppy birthday to:

Ebony (Michaela)
Pebble- R.I.P (Michaela)
Rory (SnowyShiloh)
:hug1:bunny18:bunnyheart


Happy Birthday to:

Henxy
TweedBunny
:woohoo:hugsquish::birthday



Who am I?







arty0002:



*[/align]


----------



## swanlake (Mar 17, 2008)

you know today isn't really st. pats day?

the pope declared st patties day was on saturday.

the reason for this is because the 17th falls on holy week, and no saints are allowed to be celebrated during holy week.

just a fyi....:dude:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh yeah, they would have (I didn't go) celebrated his feast day on Saturday this year.... at Mass. 

Traditional celebrations would still be today but they had to change the "feast" of St. Patrick.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 17, 2008)

OMG that bunny looks so much like my Mocha as a baby, but that's not my couch!

And for us non-Catholics, we don't give a darn what the Pope says! We be drinkin' today!:happyrabbit:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh, sorry!

My moms a citizen of Ireland, and I thought it was still today.

That's weird, everyone at school was dressed up and everything :huh


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2008)

I heard it was today. 

Oh and I got my foster and she be pretty.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Oh and I got my foster and she be pretty.


You should post a poll on naming her. :biggrin2:

Oh! And PICTURES!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 18, 2008)

*It was today. The Feast Day for the church (It's the day of celebration for saints in the Catholic church) was moved but the public holiday was today. *

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> Oh, sorry!
> 
> My moms a citizen of Ireland, and I thought it was still today.
> 
> That's weird, everyone at school was dressed up and everything :huh


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 18, 2008)

*Right now I am thinking Kira or Bianca or Sasha.*

*maherwoman wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh and I got my foster and she be pretty.
> ...


----------

